# Energy Drink



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Hi all,

I have few Indian Fantails as pets and does any one know about any energy drink or so (some kind of syrup) to feed my pigeons?? If so, please let me know the name so that I can start giving my pigeons and make it more stronger and healthier. 

Note that I live in India and most of the drugs prescribed you might be available only in States.

Looking forward for the replies.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

you can get garlic right?.....http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/showpost.php?p=91969&postcount=1


----------



## philodice (Sep 30, 2007)

I like to put a little apple cider vinegar in the water for my birds, makes them very healthy and strong.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

There are rehydration drinks available from the pigeon supply houses, as well as brewers yeast (in powder or tablets) that provide the B complex energy vitamins for birds. Are you able to get products from Holland or Belgium, they carry pigeon product supply houses?


----------



## Guest (Sep 3, 2008)

I heard on pigeon radio last night of someone giving their birds a honey water mixture, not sure on the ratio but it sounded interesting and he seemed to think they liked it


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Garlic, ACV, and honey are all good things. Any type of probiotics you can find should get them into good health as well. Right now I'm giving mine Pro-Vital Pigeon Boost, which has a lot of good stuff in it to pump them up and give them energy, but I'm not sure what would be available in India?


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

They also like fresh greens such as romaine lettuce, spinach, and other leafy greens. These help keep them healthy as well and are a tasty treat.


----------



## Chilangz (Apr 3, 2008)

Thanks one and all for the advice. I will try out with household items.

Shankar


----------

